# Drywall pricing?



## Paintmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

I am to submit a price to hang drywall, tape and have paint ready (but not painting it) a 35' x 16' x 8' high garage. This includes the ceiling and four walls. I have heard that pricing per sheet is anywhere from $25 to $60 per sheet (very helpful, lol). I would really love to land this job, I live in Virginia, does anyone know what I charge per sheet (hung, taped, finished)?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paintmaster said:


> does anyone know what I charge per sheet (hung, taped, finished)?


I have no idea what you charge.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Me neither, are you gonna tell us or make us guess what you charge?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you use a bazooka? 

They are the bomb.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I'm going to say about tree.....fiddy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in Virginia as well. I charge $150/board but no one will hire me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

like painting the price is going to fluctuate. The rates you have been given seem high per board. Work out what you need per hour to cover the overhead and see if the numbers work.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Seriously though the 3 times I have rocked an addition I subbed out the hanging and only finished and primed. I charged $46 I think but definitely between $45-$50. That price might make you a lot of money or cost you a bundle. How would I know?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Is the garage empty?? Are the doors already hung??? Level3 or Level4??? Who is John Galt???


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you use a bazooka?
> 
> They are the bomb.


If he does not know how to price a job, I would not think he owns a bazooka


----------



## HL Estimator (Gabe) (Oct 20, 2011)

*I may be able to help*



Paintmaster said:


> I am to submit a price to hang drywall, tape and have paint ready (but not painting it) a 35' x 16' x 8' high garage. This includes the ceiling and four walls. I have heard that pricing per sheet is anywhere from $25 to $60 per sheet (very helpful, lol). I would really love to land this job, I live in Virginia, does anyone know what I charge per sheet (hung, taped, finished)?


A drywall sheet is typically a 4 x 8 or 4 x 12, but for residential purposes
, we are looking at 4 x 8. so you got about 38 boards between ceiling and walls... Then it's all about getting material prices, usually about $20 for material, $20 for labor and your OH and profit. But is this a CBS home or wood? If you need to add furring strips, that's another $15 a board.. Let me know if you guys need anything else... I work cheap


----------



## fastlanepainting (Sep 25, 2011)

I occasionally use a plasterer to hang, and plaster for me and he charges $30/ sheet labor with me buying the sheetrock and plaster. I am in R.I. and don't know if this helps but when he is done the walls are perfect and ready to be primed and painted.


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Is the garage empty?? Are the doors already hung??? Level3 or Level4??? Who is John Galt???


John Galt is my hero.:notworthy:


----------



## century painting (Jan 24, 2012)

I would probably do around $30 for hang & finish. 38 boards isnt too much. Here in North carolina they charge from $20 and up. I assume a garge isnt going to be a level 4 or 5.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I say a days pay to hang it plus my helper's pay. 3 trips to apply tape and compound, later go back and sand. Too hard to figure by the board. I would get at least a couple thousand or not do it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Also by code where I live and most states drywall has to be 5/8 in a garage that is attached to the house and double 5/8 the ceiling if there is living space above the garage. I would not want to get into trouble later especially if there is a fire. I don't play with fire codes.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

code here is a single tape coat on garages.....not sure if 5/8 is required but every "high end" tract home I go in has a ed up looking garage 

$400k for peeling tape in (imho) a major portion of your home 
The recession has some positive things about it in that this sort of BS doesn't fly anymore.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I charge $1.47 a square foot for new work. But piece work can be much higher.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I have learned to cringe whenever I see a post start... "How much to?"
If you are a pro, you should have an idea.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I have learned to cringe whenever I see a post start... "How much to?"
> If you are a pro, you should have an idea.


Have to agree there


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wellll, the OP was 10/5/2011


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I have learned to cringe whenever I see a post start... "How much to?"
> If you are a pro, you should have an idea.


Heck everybodys a Pro.That word has lost its true meaning.It's tossed around loosely in circles.:yes:


----------

